# Lollar vs Fralin Pickups?



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

What are some differences between these pickups, and some other popular strat pickups??

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

mingo said:


> What are some differences between these pickups, and some other popular strat pickups??
> 
> Thanks


Love the Seymour Duncan, Antiquity II surfers.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a set of blues specials in one of my strats and they are beautiful... You can have them custom wound also. 
Lovely ring and lots of sustain. I recommend having at least one strat with a set of these pickups in them...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

mingo said:


> What are some differences between these pickups, and some other popular strat pickups??
> 
> Thanks


I've owned Fralin Strat pickups before, and while I liked the bridge pickup with the steel base plate, the pickups were not that different, nor worth the extra $ over Duncan AlNiCos.

I recently bought some P-90 pickups from www.guitartom.net and I LOVE them. Amazing price too. 

I think pickups have a HUGE profit margin. The reason some guys charge alot, vs. others charging a reasonable price has to do with who has more advertising costs and other overhead costs.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I left the stock pickups in my Strat but added an Eric Clapton circuit (Axe had one for about $99 at the time). That works really well.


----------



## hardcorelogo (Mar 22, 2006)

I have Evans pups in my main Strat. I haven't heard or tried anything better. (but this is respectfully, my humble opinion). I don't think he's making them anymore, but they are definitely my faves.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never tried an Evans loaded Strat, but if they are good enough for Mr.Healey, well..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i can't imagine a better sounding pickup than the stock g&l single coils that came in my legacy. these pickups virtually do everything except eliminate hum. i've never heard a better pickup, but i'm keeping an open mind...

-dh


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I just had a set of Fender Fat 50's put in my strat and they improved the tone dramatically. I had been searching for the perfect pickup for a while and after reading up on the fender forums and the reviews on the fat 50's i decided to give them a shot. I got them from a retailer on ebay for like $115 US (My local store quoted me $260) and I ordered a modern wiring kit from acme (cloth wiring cts pots crl switch switchcraft jack) 

The pickups are super clean sounding and have a nice glassy tone (very stratish) and they sound awesome through my tubescreamers. I would highly recommend them for the price. 

TJ


----------



## motorhead (Jun 26, 2006)

mingo said:


> What are some differences between these pickups, and some other popular strat pickups??
> 
> Thanks



I had an Duncan Alnico II and went to a Lollar Blonde and there was quite a diffence both in tone and noise level. The Lollar was much rounder sounding and alot less noise.

There are may differences between the different single coils but usually it's in the level of mids. The PUs the replicate the 50's PUs usally sound a lot brighter and don't sound 'best' with OD. Add more mids by adding winds and you have a 60's PU that will have that stronger spank.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I really like the Lollars in my Nash strat. However, this is my first Strat and I've never played Fralins so I'm certainly no expert on this particular setup. 

I'm sure you've heard me say enough nice things about my new Nash though, huh Mingo?


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

nine said:


> I really like the Lollars in my Nash strat. However, this is my first Strat and I've never played Fralins so I'm certainly no expert on this particular setup.
> 
> I'm sure you've heard me say enough nice things about my new Nash though, huh Mingo?


hahah yeah i've heard quite a bit about it, nice score... good to see you on here dave.


----------

